# Harry’s Razors?



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody use Harry’s razors and been happy/unhappy with them? Wife asked what I wanted for Christmas and I said I think I would shave more often do the razors weren’t so damned expensive. I really need to be shaving every day or so to look not horrible (I’m not good looking with a beard) And the fact a feller could get a razor in orange is about the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Never used them wife got us some of the five blade by dollar shave club. They do a good job for me cheap


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

I use dollar shave club also. Down to having them ship blades once a quarter because I didn't use them as fast as they were sending them. Not bad for $10 a shipment.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Not even a short beard would work for you? Almost like a permanent 5 o'clock shadow? That's what I've resorted to, but I still groom my neck so it doesn't look like I'm just not shaving. I trim the 'shadow' every morning with a beard trimmer with no guard. So it's very short but not 'shaved.' I use an electric shaver for cleaning up my neck, and used to do it for my entire face. It makes me look a little older with the shadow.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Haven't used Harry's razer, but seems since I have become more mature, I don't have the five o'clock shadow any more. I still shave everyday, whereas before I'd shave again if we were going to a fancier gig at night. I guess there is an advantage to gray/white hair after all. <_< As far as a beard, only in the winter, but still had to trim/shave round the edges and they are warmer.

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been using an Harry's razor for about six months. I don't think that they are as sharp as my Gillette razors were. The head is all made of plastic and has a tendency not to keep the head on the trailing edge tight to the face.

I have also tried the Defender razor, they are really cheap to buy, it kinds of has a interesting design. They are only three blades, I do like how it keeps all the edges of the blades even with the face. I think I may try it again. I am not sure it is as sharp as the Gillette. I think for the cost you can't hardly beat the Defender.

https://defenderrazor.com/


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

I have been using the Harry's shave gel for some time, I really like that and it is available at our local Target store. I have not tried the razors. I still use the Gillette Mach 3, I personally don't like the 5 blade razors as much, they seem to really plug up easy. Honestly, I shave 3X a week at the most. If I don't have meetings, I usually wait until it get too itchy from the facial hair growth and then I use my trimmer w/o guard to trim the growth down and shave. If I am not feeling like shaving, I will do like @Hayjosh does and use my trimmer without a guard to "keep it down".

Funny, it seems that a lot of us are sharing what we do, but are not actually providing your feedback on your question about Harry's Razors. Heck, who doesn't like to share an opinion 

It seems that most of us really don't enjoy shaving that much, but we have it easy compared to the ladies! When my wife and I go out, she will ask "What are you wearing", my response is usually "Shirt and Pants"  If it isn't formal but nice, I pick out the "good jeans" and whatever button up shirt I grab first in the closet. I do verify that it still looks good. Lately, I have had to make sure I wear my "fat clothes", been putting a bit of weight on....I love them baked goods at the Casey's stores all too much and that makes me Happy 

Stay safe out there this Harvest Season, it sure seems to be a challenge everywhere

-Dan


----------

